
Ask HN: Why sliding finger feels different when charging macbook? - mirekrusin
Few days ago I got macbook pro 16&quot;. When I slide fingertip on the body above keyboard while charging there is very noticable &quot;quantified resistance&quot; (I can&#x27;t find better words to describe it; please correct me if you know to call it).<p>When charging is not connected, sliding fingertip is smooth without any resistance.<p>When sliding finger while touching the body with finger of the other hand - the slide is smooth as well. When released the &quot;resistance&quot; comes back.<p>I&#x27;ve noticed this with one of my old macbook pro from couple of years ago as well.<p>Is this normal? Is it safe? Is it &quot;just&quot; grounding issue? Can I somehow ground body or should I double check grounding on my power supply?
======
vinodsingh
I have the same experience with all my metal body laptops (mb pro 16, mb pro
2013, Asus zenbook) Grouding doesn't seem to matter (Asus zenbook has no
grounding on the usb-c charger)

------
throw03172019
I’ve felt the same “static” feeling on my 2016 MBP. It’s never affected my
machine (from what I’ve seen).

